# Antique Furniture Replication



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

I am looking to get some plans for some antique furniture. My wife has a nice collection of antique furniture. I did a search and found where some folks were suggesting Antique Magizine's. Any idea on which ones would have these plans?

Thanks in advance!

P.S. I shaved the beard and hair off on christmas day. All is sent to Locks of Love. the hair measured out at 21 inches and the beard 17 inches. The mentioned that if the beard couldn't be used they could sell it. interesting.


----------



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

I've found this site but the plans are a bit pricey for me.

Golden's Antique Supply


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

What is your definition of "antique furniture"?

Time period?
Style?
Materials?
Particular artisans?
Tool requirements?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Jerry,

Is that really you??!! ;^)

Maybe instead of buying plans, you could use a picture/description and create your own. A friend of mine is an antique collector and he gets catalogs from the auction houses. There are photographs and sometimes general dimensions of items for sale.

Lew


----------



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello Lew,
hehe yea it be me my friend. I am getting some of the items a little ahead of time. Dr.GoodWood you bring up some good points. I'll be speaking with the wife and see what she would like. yea lew I have some pictures I am gathering already. I may have found some older mag's my grandfather had that my uncle inhierted (sp?). I put the word out to my mom the other day to check with her brothers. We have a ton of the antique stores around this area. When i say a ton I really mean 150+ within a 40 mile radius of me. I'll start checking with some of them and see what I can find.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

http://killenwood.com/
Killen•WOOD develops detailed furniture designs and creates museum replicas of traditional pieces mainly in American18th Century and Shaker styles. Detail designs in full 3D modeling (SketchUp) are created along with text construction procedures.

Just the ticket!


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

hmm..guess not.


----------



## woodyoda (Dec 7, 2008)

If you have a decent library in your town, they'll have plenty of books on antique furniture, maybe some with plans….....and it's free…...good luck …..............yoda


----------

